# 50 pound bow speed.



## Huntinsker

You have to at least give draw lenght for anyone to even make a guess. Draw lenght, IBO of your bow and all accessories installed on the string would make it even easier. To give you an idea, my DL is 29, 70 lbs, arrow weighs 391 grains, I have just a peep and D-loop on my string and I get 300 fps from a bow that IBO's at 340.


----------



## buckshot97

sorry here it is 300 ibo I got mine at a 28 inch draw with a 400 grian arrow at 50 pounds wit a peep d loop and a kisser.


----------



## Pigsticker64

With the low poundage the arrow weight is good, a good cut on contact broad head like a Magnus Stinger 100g will insurer good penetration. As far as speed I would not even think about it. what you are shooting will work well. Key is shot placement and a sharp broad head.


----------



## threetoe

about 220 fps & 43 ft pounds


----------



## TMan51

threetoe said:


> about 220 fps & 43 ft pounds


Looking at the last several years of speed checks from a few of my 50lb bows, nocking off 10fps from my numbers, I think threetoe is pretty close.

That said, you will want to be close, and using a pretty sharp fixed blade head, maybe even a two blade design.

I shot several deer in the 80's with bows pitching shafts of equal weight at 215-220fps, and penetration was often a problem, especially from an elevated stand. 

These days I regularly hunt with a couple 50-52lb bows. A Turbotec and a Vulcan, and both bows produce 280fps with 310-320gr shafts. Both will put a shaft completely through deer out to 25yds using Slicks and Nitrons, and even 100gr Steelhead mechanicals. But I only take 95% broadside shots, or better. In the last four decades, I find speed is more useful than arrow weight when getting a deer on the ground, and of course taking only the best shot opportunities, especially with lighter bows.


----------



## buckshot97

it has to be more than 220 fps I got costum strings on my bow I cant even see the arrow in flight and i get passthrough shots.


----------



## Huntinsker

220 was actually faster than what I was going to say. I was thinking more along the lines of 210. Your bow only IBO's at 300 and you are shooting 20lbs lighter with 2" shorter draw and a 50 grain heavier arrow with a kisser, peep and D-loop on the string. I lose 40 fps with my setup and I shoot 70 lbs and 29 inches with a lighter arrow, you almost have to lose 90-100 with your setup. It's hard to swollow but finding a chrono is the only way to find out.


----------



## beaverman

Using 20 gr for the stuff you have on the string this calculator puts you at 216 http://www.stickemarchery.com/stickemcart/archery-calculators.aspx

I would think with the kisser, peep and loop you probably have a bit more on the string so realistically it is probably closer to 210


----------



## buckshot97

that is sloww:angry:


----------



## Fury90flier

If you're not getting pass through, double check your tuning. If you're getting even a little kick, you're arrow may be hitting less than completely straight going in.

220 isn't too bad, we got pass trough with that 20 years ago...but you're arrow/bow had to be perfectly tuned. I'd agree with the cut on contact broadhead...though that muzzy is good. I've heard good things about the Rage line of broadheads...give them a try.


----------



## doninva

My longbow shoots 160 at my draw length. I shot thru deer out to 25 yards. More speed would allow me more penetration in the dirt. It's where you hit them, not how fast. JMO,Don


----------



## Dbyrum72

My 340 destroyer with 27 1/2 draw. 425 grain arrow shoots 264


----------

